# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Сходка

## JAHolper

В общем, предлагаю замутить *сходку*.
На сходке, лично мне, хотелось бы видеть тех, кто когда-то сидел на ofby.net, кто после тусил на bynets.ru и кто сейчас общается здесь - на svae.by
Но, наверняка, в Беларуси есть ещё масса интересных людей, с которыми никогда не помешает познакомиться.
Так что пишите в теме все желающие, а когда соберётся достойная кампания, будем думать как всё организовать и придумаем какую-нибудь интересную программу.

*Когда:* Летом (В любой выходной день по договорённости)
*Где:* В Беларуси (В любом городе по большинству и желанию)

P.S. Пишите сразу примерно в какие дни в течение лета будете свободны, в каком городе хотели бы провести сходку и в какие города смогли бы поехать.

----------


## Vanya

море желающих

----------


## JAHolper

ага, вот думаю какой стадион заказать чтоб всех вместить.

----------

